# One Act of Opera from Each of the Greats?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

silentio said:


> I used to use these to introduce my friends into opera:
> 
> *Mozart*
> Cosi Fan Tutte, Act 2: You will get the best of the best from Mozart: the heart beat duet (_"Il core vi dono"_), the super moving _"Per pietà, ben mio, perdona"_, _"Fra gli amplessi" _, and heavenly quartet _"E nel tuo, nel mio bicchiero"_.
> ...


----------

